# Best Love Song Ever Written



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I know, when someone says something is the best it amounts to a challenge to top it.

So tell me, what's the best love song ever written?






Now I know it's not unusual
It's nothing so unique
There's probably hundreds of wonderful love affairs
That go bad in this town every week
It's a big town, but all of them others
Them sad-hearted lovers could cry in their beer
What the hey, it didn't concern me
Was none of my business
I never had nothin' to say
But suddenly darlin' the table has turned
You have left me for somebody new
And now it's hard to express the resentment I feel
For the years that I've wasted on you
But let me kind of put this another way
Okay?

[Verse 1]
I know it's not unusual
It's nothing so unique
There's probably hundreds of wonderful love affairs
That go bad in this town every week

But all of them others, them sad-hearted lovers
Could cry in their beer, what the hey
It didn't concern me, was none of my business
I never had nothin' to say
But suddenly darlin' the table has turned
You have left me for somebody new
And now it's hard to express the resentment I feel
For the years that I've pissed away on you
I'm full of
H-A-T-R-E-D
I'm bitter and malign
You've got me
P-I-S-S-E-D off
I'm angry most of the time
Why don't you 
G-O T-O H-E-double-L
You tramp, you philandering bitch
I'm going to
K-I-L-L one of us baby
Give me time and I'll decide on which

And I know I'm acting immature
I'm acting like a child
I should display some self-control
Instead of going wild like this
And I do wish I could accept all this
As simply "life" which includes pain
And act upon the actual fact
That nobody's to blame
Yes I wish I was as mellow
As for instance Jackson Browne
But "Fountain of sorrow" my ass
I hope you wind up in the ground
I'm so full of 
H-A-T-R-E-D
I'm bitter and malign
You've got me
P-I-S-S-E-D off
I'm angry most of the time
Why don't you 
G-O T-O H-E-double-L
You tramp, you philandering bitch
I'm going to
K-I-L-L one of us baby
When I'm sober I'll decide on which!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was thinking of going with "Every Breath You Take", but I like the guitar riffs in this one better.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

In Spite of Ourselves, with John Prine and Iris Dement

There are so many sappy, Doowop style songs from the 50’s I don’t know how you could pick a winner


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> I was thinking of going with "Every Breath You Take"


I find it funny how many newlyweds use that 'stalker' song for first dance.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Some stuff off the beaten path...

Tears by Rush





Solitude Black Sabbath





You didn;t mention in love with what.... Black Sabbath Sweet Leaf





Deep Purple highway Star.... again didn;t say it had to be a person....





Black Sabbath Changes


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

This one.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

For me, this one has it right from the get-go.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sinatra called “Something” "the greatest love song of the past 50 years."


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This has been the main song at probably the last 10 weddings, including my last one, that I've been to. Go figure.




Other than that this is if you're a certain age the best love song written. Sung to many a girl while dancing slow and close.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Honorable mention because i love this song.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Sung to many a girl while dancing slow and close


I'd only sing if I want them running away and screaming.

a bad cross twix Tom Waits and Neil Young... on a good day.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Worked for me back in the day when you danced really close and slow. You shouldn't say that Ozzie sounds like a bad cross between Tom Waits and Niel Young.....he doesn't sound half that good.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I meant ME..


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Didn't George challenge Jimmy, and Pagey came up with this.

[h://video]


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

The missus and I love this one too.

[h://video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wait for it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> I meant ME..


You sound as bad as Ozzie....no wonder they ran away.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

at least the lucky ones ...


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

davetcan said:


> Honorable mention because i love this song.


The denial is about as convincing as here (maybe at the top of my list if I have to be serious about it):


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

jb welder said:


> The denial is about as convincing as here (maybe at the top of my list if I have to be serious about it):


Great song!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Not the best song ever but it's my favourite. I wrote this one for my wife for Valentines day. The recording is very poor as I had to record it on my phone downstairs so she wouldn't hear the song before Valentine's Day.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2019)

Probably the greatest fans of love songs we write are the women they're written for.
Kudos for posting Kerry.
I'm a little embarrassed to post the one I wrote as a proposal to my fiance/wife.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Gotta tink mon..... Marley's I Don't Want to Love In Vain .....comes to mind


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

jb welder said:


> (maybe at the top of my list if I have to be serious about it):


The 10cc choice would be pretty close to the top of my list, but .... I think I like this one better :


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Two pages so far and nothing from Nigel Tufnel ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2019)

in the saddest key of all, D minor?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

shoretyus said:


> Gotta tink mon..... Marley's I Don't Want to Love In Vain .....comes to mind


Waiting In Vain?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> at least the lucky ones ...


You married the one that didn't huh.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Probably the greatest fans of love songs we write are the women they're written for.
> Kudos for posting Kerry.
> I'm a little embarrassed to post the one I wrote as a proposal to my fiance/wife.


I wrote a love song to my third wife and look where that's got me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Since I’ve Been Loving You, Led Zeppelin. Sorry, no link, the internet is sleepy.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

All My Loving, The Beatles. I like an upbeat love song sometimes.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> You married the one that didn't huh.


yeah, she was tone deaf.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Two pages so far and nothing from Nigel Tufnel ?





laristotle said:


> in the saddest key of all, D minor?


While, I agree that Lick My Love Pump is up there, I don't know that it, or any of the other songs here, holds a candleabra to the operatic musings of a simple beat poet called Meatloaf.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

reckless toboggan said:


> While, I agree that Lick My Love Pump is up there, I don't know that it, or any of the other songs here, holds a candleabra to the operatic musings of a simple beat poet called Meatloaf.


And it goes without saying, but I'll say it nonetheless, that Meatloaf's closest competition for best love song of all time, even though it's clear Meatloaf actually already holds the top 2 spots, is this little ditty...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wild Horses, The Rolling Stones. Sorry, no link, intermittent internet.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

yeah ! RHPS! dammit Janet


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Damnit Janet.....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Two pages so far and nothing from Nigel Tufnel ?


I came to post it yesterday morning but given the cliché nature of the clip at this point I thought it was beneath me


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Two pages so far and nothing from Nigel Tufnel ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

He Stopped Loving Her Today. George Jones.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

a great love song that unfortunately involves a married guy but that since when has that ever stopped a hot blooded Italian babe.
Enjoy
G.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Love Song To Me, by Johnny Winter. The guy had a sense of humour behind all that blues.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Tesla - Love Song


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I go crazy, dan hill I think?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sir Paul - Maybe I'm Amazed


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Stephenlouis said:


> I go crazy, dan hill I think?


"I Go Crazy" was written and recorded by the late Paul Davis, who also had hits like "Cool Night" and "'65 Love Affair".

There are too many happy or sad love songs that I like, some are even the sappy pop genre. I blame it on the wife. She likes the sweet and mellow pop stuff. 

But if I have to pick one love song, it would be Neil Young's "Harvest Moon". The wife loves it, too.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Willie Nelson, Crazy for loving you.

Heat Wave, Always and Forever

Alice Cooper, You and Me 

Van Morrison, Have I told you lately


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

x 2 for harvest moon


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Hawksley Workman - Safe and Sound

Live with a singalong and Mr. Lonely on piano to boot!






Album version here if you want to hear it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Vince Gill - Look At Us


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

"I was a young man I couldn't resist...oh Rosie, oh girl..."

How Many More Times, by The Led Zeppelin. Hugely inspirational and influential for me. 






"...Everybody trying to tell me 
That you didn't mean me no good
I've been trying, Lord, let me tell you
Let me tell you I really did the best I could..."

Since I've Been Loving You, by Led Zeppelin. My all time favourite rock song.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd have to vote for

"Baby Please Don't Go"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! NEIN NEIN NEIN !!!!!!!


laristotle said:


> View attachment 263594


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is an oldie that some of you may remember by Hank Snow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2019)

bolero said:


> Baby Please Don't Go


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Sent By Angels by the Arc Angels


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I Swear - John Michael Montgomery






My Favourite. "I Love The Way You Love Me"


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

arghhhhhh ! banding head against brick wall .....
where 's the hungry bear walking a cross the stage when you need one ?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Blue Rodeo's Try and Till I Gain Control Again (R. Crowell) always work for me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> arghhhhhh ! banding head against brick wall .....
> where 's the hungry bear walking a cross the stage when you need one ?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't know if this was posted


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Electraglide said:


>


 OK ... Now an angry, hungry grizzly bear


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

oldjoat said:


> OK ... Now an angry, hungry grizzly bear


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

I will play my ˝guitar˝ to bears. Locked in cage. When they should hibernate. WCGW : Whatcouldgowrong


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Lots of fitting lyrics in this classic.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sometimes, this is the best.....


----------

